# MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln



## Franz_16 (22. August 2016)

Am Mittwoch den 24.08.2016 wird um 20.45 Uhr im MDR im Rahmen der Sendereihe "Exakt - die Story" ein Beitrag mit dem Titel:

"Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln" ausgestrahlt.

Den Vorbericht gibt es hier:
http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung676174_date-2016-08-24_ipgctx-true_zc-86502902.html

Ich bin gespannt, was das gibt....

 Hier gehts zum 
<< MDR Livestream >>


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Ich bin gespannt - es steckt so viel Potenzial in beide Richtungen in der Story, da kann alles rauskommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Was soll das schon geben?
Es wird den "Tierschützern" von Petra wieder mal eine Plattform geboten, um ihren Dünnschiss zu verbreiten und Prof.Arlingshaus wird aus der Defensive dagegen halten!
Das Strickmuster war in allen bisherigen "Reportagen" immer gleich, jedenfalls ist dies vom Öffentlich Rechtlichen so zu erwarten.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wenn schon, wie beschrieben, nach "Ursachen und Lösungssansätzen" (Lösen muss man ja nur Probleme) "geforscht" wird von den Filmemachern, dann ist die Zielrichtung klar...........
Wird wieder ein Propagandaprojekt der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie sein..


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Naja ... Probleme seh ich da auch, aber gewaltig!
Zum Beispiel die Entfremdung von der Natur und dem Lebensmittel Fisch um mal beim Naheliegenden zu bleiben. Oder die Indoktrinierung einer Generation durch radikales und äußerst fragwürdiges Gedankengut. Oder die Gefährdung von 50.000 Arbeitsplätzen ...
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Träumer ;-)))))

Mit dem Ansatz würde ich so nen Film machen....

Der würde nur wohl eher nicht gesendet werden..


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumer ;-)))))
> 
> Mit dem Ansatz würde ich so nen Film machen....
> 
> Der würde nur wohl eher nicht gesendet werden..



Unter welchen Genre: Realsatire, Drama oder Horrorfilm, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. |supergri

PS: eventuell müsste man dafür das genre Horror-Doku einführen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

5000t gegenüber 45000t, die zahlen sagen schon wieder alles über die journalistische Qualität aus! Einfach mal wieder für den Angler Zahlen genommen, ist ja egal ob sie stimmen oder nicht, Hauptsache die Spanne ist groß genug!#q


----------



## el.Lucio (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wenn ich schon lese TierSCHUTZorganisation... #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Richtig, zeigt schon die schlechte Recherche...


----------



## UMueller (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Schon wieder dieses Spiel mit den Zahlen. 5 Millionen Angler entnehmen 45000 to Fisch pro Jahr. Das müssten 9kg pro Angler sein. Das ist nicht schlecht, nur kann ich das nicht glauben. Da sind dann sicher auch Put and Take Gewässer mit drin sonst kann das nicht sein. Das wird bestimmt wieder so eine Doku wo subtil Propaganda gegen das Angeln stattfindet |gr:.(dann empören sich weniger) Beim ersten Mal anschauen kriegt man das nicht mal richtig mit. Schon der Titel verheißt nichts gutes.
Gibts diesen Kurs gegen Angler eigentlich nur in Deutschland ?


----------



## Laichzeit (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Bin schon gespannt, was der Dr. Haferbeck sich vor der Kamera zu sagen traut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



UMueller schrieb:


> Schon wieder dieses Spiel mit den Zahlen. 5 Millionen Angler entnehmen 45000 to Fisch pro Jahr.



Nicht 5 Millionen Angler, auch das ist schon falsch....

Es sind nur um 1,7 Mio, die in Deutschland (Fischereiverwaltungen) auch angeln und diese Anzahl an Fisch fangen (sollen)...

Es gibt ca. 3 Mio. aktive Angler in D (mind. 1 mal pro Jahr Angeln, Arlinghaus), aber je nach Jahr nur zwischen 1,5 und 1,8 - knapp 2 Mio. Angler, die auch IN Deutschland angeln (der Rest wg. Bürokratie nur im Ausland/Urlaub)...

Die 5 Mio. sind aus der Allensbach Werbeträgerstudie, die sprechen von 5 Mio "am Angeln interessierter Menschen"....

Also auch da schlecht oder bewusst anglerfeindlich recherchiert und/oder veröffentlicht von den öffentlich - rechtlichen Filmkollegen..


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Schon "seltsam" - kommt ausgerechnet jetzt, wo es gerade politisch um den "Schutz" der Dorsche, FFH-Angelverbote usw. geht...

Das ist IMO nicht unbedingt Zufall.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wenn wir hier schon bei den 45000t Fisch sind, die Angler angeblich so pro Jahr fangen, na und schließlich werden diese auch von Anglern besetzt, b.z.w. über Hege zur Reproduktion gebracht!
Ist alles (mehrfach!) bezahlt und zwar von Anglern, ist ja nicht so als ob man hierzulande etwas geschenkt bekommt und Angler schon gar nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## UMueller (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Naja ... Probleme seh ich da auch, aber gewaltig!
> Oder die Indoktrinierung einer Generation durch radikales und äußerst fragwürdiges Gedankengut.
> #h



Genau !!! Diese Leute wollen die Angelei langsam aber sicher austrocknen in dem man den Zulauf dicht macht. Wie das funktioniert sieht man an den Taliban und nicht nur da. Gehirnwäsche schon bei den jüngsten. Sorry für dieses drastische Beispiel. Das Problem Angler ist für solche Leute eben gelöst, wenn keine jungen Angler mehr nachrücken.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



UMueller schrieb:


> Schon wieder dieses Spiel mit den Zahlen. 5 Millionen Angler entnehmen 45000 to Fisch pro Jahr. Das müssten 9kg pro Angler sein. Das ist nicht schlecht, nur kann ich das nicht glauben. Da sind dann sicher auch Put and Take Gewässer mit drin sonst kann das nicht sein.



Die Zahl kommt mir auch zu hoch vor, habs gegoogelt.

Bei Arlinghaus ist tatsächlich von geschätzt 45.000 Tonnen die Rede. Seite 3
http://www.igb-berlin.de/IGB-Publikationen/IGB_Bericht_18_2004.pdf

Der Binnenfischereibericht 2010 weicht davon erheblich ab.
Da ist von 57.000 Tonnen Gesamtertrag die Rede.
44. Tsd Tonnen davon aus Aquakultur, grob geschätzt 9000 Tonnen Anglerfänge. Seite 2.
http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/filead...te/Binnenfischereibericht_2010_Endversion.pdf

Im IGB Bericht wurden wahrscheinlich die Zahlen falsch zusammengewürfelt un der Fehler hat sich so weiter verbreitet.


----------



## gründler (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



UMueller schrieb:


> Gibts diesen Kurs gegen Angler eigentlich nur in Deutschland ?



Ja nur bei uns, da Tierschutz Staatsziel usw..

#h


----------



## offense80 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Vielleicht haben sie ja auch die Plastiktüten, Stöcker, Einkaufswagen, Fahrräder und sonstigen Müll mit eingerechnet, den wir Angler dabei aus den Flüssen, Seen und Meeren ziehen und den die meisten dann für andere entsorgen. #d


----------



## Nidderauer (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



UMueller schrieb:


> Schon wieder dieses Spiel mit den Zahlen. 5 Millionen Angler entnehmen 45000 to Fisch pro Jahr. Das müssten 9kg pro Angler sein.


 
 Also in Sachsen gibt es exakte Fangauswertungen. Dazu bekommt jeder Angler ein Fangbuch ausgehändigt, in dem vor dem Angeln jeweils das Datum einzutragen ist. Dadurch werden auch die Tage erfasst, an denen der Angler leer ausgegangen ist.

 Es dürfte eigentlich kein großes Problem sein, mal beim AVS-Angelverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V. anzufragen, ob sich da mal jemand die Mühe macht, alle Fangeinträge der verschiedenen Gewässer in Südsachsen zusammen zu fassen und auch die Anzahl der Mitglieder im AVS in Erfahrung zu bringen.

 Die AV's Leipzig und Elbflorenz machen das mit der Erfassung von Fängen mit Sicherheit nicht anders.

 Dann hätte man auf einfachstem Weg eine verlässliche Zahl und müsste sich nicht immer auf diese Spekulationen einlassen. 

 Man kann bei vorsätzlichen Falschmeldungen auch auf öffentliche Richtigstellung klagen, um den Kollegen mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Sind wohl Filmemacher, die schon mit Arlinghaus arbeiteten...
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=280708138978605&id=100011182634079&pnref=story

Interessant halt der mehr als anglerskeptische Blickwinkel bei der Ankündigung des MDR, der dem eher positiven Blick von Arlinghaus auf  die Geschichte eher widerspricht...

Mal sehen, in welche Richtung das dann am Ende geht...

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit solchen Filmen, die immer eher auf Antianglerpropaganda rausgelaufen sind bisher, bleibe ich misstrauisch -  lasse mich aber am Mittwoch auch gerne eines Besseren belehren..


----------



## Wander-HH (22. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



UMueller schrieb:


> Schon wieder dieses Spiel mit den Zahlen. 5 Millionen Angler entnehmen 45000 to Fisch pro Jahr. Das müssten 9kg pro Angler sein. Das ist nicht schlecht, nur kann ich das nicht glauben. Da sind dann sicher auch Put and Take Gewässer mit drin sonst kann das nicht sein. ...


Moment Kollegen ... wer hat meine 9 Kg? #q

P.s. Wer hat die Sendung in Auftrag gegeben?


----------



## Nidderauer (23. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> lasse mich aber am Mittwoch auch gerne eines Besseren belehren..


 
 Der MDR gehört noch mit zu den neutraleren Sendeanstalten, was die allgemeine Berichterstattung angeht. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das glimpflicher abgeht, als es beispielsweise beim SWR ablaufen würde.

 Die Ostangler sind generell auch gut erzogen, quasi so eine Art erzwungene Eigenverantwortung, um nicht auffällig zu werden, sonst gibt das Einträge ins Fangbuch. Das betrifft so Sachen wie Parken am Gewässer, Aufstellen von Karpfentacklezeugs, usw..... Und gemeckert wird öffentlich auch kaum, dadurch gibt es einfach auch nicht soviel Konflikte, obwohl genügend Potential vorhanden wäre. Und das betrifft auch den Umgang z.B. mit den Naturfreunden, da würde man sich wohl eher 10 Selbstbeschränkungen auferlegen, um einem einzigen öffentlichen Konflikt aus dem Weg zu gehen, solange die Möglichkeit erhalten bleibt, überhaupt angeln zu können.

 Da wird bei neu entstandenen Gewässern auch einfach festgelegt, wo Schutzgebiete sind und wo geangelt werden darf und das ist dann halt Gesetz. Da angelt man dann eben oder sucht sich ein anderes Gewässer, das einem besser gefällt. Auf gewisser Ebene scheint es aber eine ausgeprägte Kommunikation zwischen den verschiedenen Interessensgemeinschaften zu geben, sonst würde das anders laufen. So Sachen wie generelle Nachtangelverbote gibt's hier zumindest nicht.  

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

SWR ist seit Kretschmann richtig schlimm geworden, das stimmt..

MDR verfolge ich weniger...

Was mich stört an der Sache ist eben dieser Vorschautext, wo nach nach "Ursachen und Lösungssansätzen" (lösen muss man ja nur Probleme) "geforscht" wird von den Filmemachern..

Ich warts aber ab und gucks mir an, sollte es (wider meinem Erwarten) nicht so schlimm kommen wie bei den anderen, bisher gelaufenen Filmen zu Anglern und Angeln, wäre ich der Letzte, der was dagegen hätte..


----------



## captn-ahab (23. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wenn man einmal den Namen des Vertreters bei Tante Google eingibt wird einem doch etwas miesmutig zumute.
Warum wird Jemandem, der Tierhaltung mit dem Holocaust vergleicht hier noch eine Plattform des "Öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehens", also des Staats-TV, bezahlt durch alle per Zwangsabgabe, geboten?

http://www.gerati.de/2016/03/22/dr-edmund-haferbeck-gibt-zu-das-peta-straftaten-begeht/

https://www.antiveganforum.com/wiki/Edmund_Haferbeck

Beide Seiten sind nicht objektiv, polemisch und einseitig, klar!!
Aber: Der "Holocaust" Vergleich steht nach wie vor auf der PETA Seite.

*P*eople* E*ating *T*asty* A*nimals


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Auch ich finde es bedenklich, dass PETA in der Vorankündigung als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnet wird, obwohl die auch nach eigenem Verständnis eine Tierrechtsorganisation sind..

Für mich selber zudem eine sektiererische, reine Spendensammelorga...


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

interessanter Weise hat man auf der Sachsen_Anhalt Seite
 korrigiert:
 da steht Peta als Tierrechtsorganisation
 nur für mich dummen Sachsen hat man es nicht korrigiert:
 auf der Sachsen-Seite steht Tierschutzblabla

 Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Macht hier eigentlich niemand bei der Abstimmung mit???
Sollen doch nicht nur Petaraner abstimmen dort!

http://www.mdr.de/tv/koennen-fische-schmerzen-empfinden-100.html


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

ich habe dazu keine meinung hat jetzt eine stimme mehr.


----------



## Hannes.N (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Macht hier eigentlich niemand bei der Abstimmung mit???
> Sollen doch nicht nur Petaraner abstimmen dort!
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/tv/koennen-fische-schmerzen-empfinden-100.html


Doch ich gerade [emoji12]


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Macht hier eigentlich niemand bei der Abstimmung mit???
> Sollen doch nicht nur Petaraner abstimmen dort!
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/tv/koennen-fische-schmerzen-empfinden-100.html



Eigentlich fehlt da auch die Antwortmöglichkeit "mir egal!".


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

schon abgestimmt#h


----------



## hspecht74 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Das Ergebnis hat sich gerade gedreht...der Aufruf wirkt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

#6
Man muss dem Gegner ja nicht kampflos das Schlachfeld überlassen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Habe das eben auch mal auf unserer Facebook-Seite gebracht. 

Hier nochmal der Link zur Abstimmung:
http://www.mdr.de/tv/koennen-fische-schmerzen-empfinden-100.html


----------



## Ulli3D (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Ich auch und, offensichtlich liegen die Angler vorn


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

So, bald gehts los. 

Die Sendung ist auch für Menschen ohne Fernseher (wie mich) über den MDR Livestream zu sehen:
http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/livestreams/fernsehen/livestream-sachsen100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Sodele, los gehts....

Angelschein schnell gemacht und günstig? Die sollen mal nach Bayern oder B-W kommen...

Einleitung schon recht eindeutig öffentlich-rechtlich schützergeprägt..

"Abfischen im großen Stil" durch Angler - schon mal was von zurücksetzen gehört?

Hai der Gewässer - der Hecht....

Hechtangeln Königsdisziplin?
Was ist mit:
Zander?
Waller?
Karpfen?
Rapfen?

Hecht schwierig zu fangen - nur mit Equipement im Wert eines Kleinwagens?

Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet keine Köderfische wie behauptet - in B-W sogar im Fischereigesetz erlaubt - schlecht rercherchiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wenigstens gibt Haferbeck selber zu, dass PETA Tierrechtler sind und kleine Schützer...

Warum man solchen Sektierern statt seriösen Tierschützern Raum gibt, bleibt das Geheimnis schützergeprägter Öffentlich-Rechtlicher....

Und obwohl Haferbeck noch sagte, sie wären Tierrechtler, spricht im Satz danach die Kommentatorin wieder von PETA als Tierschützern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Nun Arlinghaus - wenigstens jetzt Objektiveres zu erwarten?

Ah, der Ausschnitt war schon bekannt.

Passt - mal sehn, was die Kommenteuse am Ende dazu sagt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Zumindest legt sie das TSG wieder einseitig und juristisch falsch aus..

Das Haferbeckgelaber ist eh nicht kommentierwürdig - warum sie Tierrechtssektierer statt ernsthafter Schützer fragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

jetzt auch noch rosa Ruten für Frauen im Angelshop...

Immerhin legen sie klar, wie wichtig Angeln und Angler wirtschaftlich sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Es sind nicht 43.000 Angler in Sachsen Anhalt, nur 43.000 organisierte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Angler sind nicht (nur) scharf auf auf "große Trophäen", sondern auf vernünftiges Angeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Dass der andere Biologe auch wieder Unfug erzählt, wurde durch die Baggerseestudien in Niedersachsen dargestellt, nach denen nämlich von Anglern bewirtschaftete Gewässer teilweise größere Artenvielfalt als unbewirtschaftete aufwiesen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Nun wird ein Fischereischein zum Angeln verglichen mit der Ausbildung zum Fischwirt..
Angler bewirtschaftete aber nicht.
Die haben Gewässerwarte und Biologen dazu..
Tendenziös und einseitig öffentlich-rechtlich schützergeprägt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Gut, das wenigstens ab und zu Arlinghaus mal nen Satz sagen darf..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Nun machen sie pauschal Besatz madig....

Ohne nach Gewässern zu differenzieren ..


----------



## -MW- (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

schau das auch gerade....und wieder sind Angler die bösen, die auch noch Fische besetzen und damit der Ökologie schaden#q
 Und dann wieder die Peta Leute die ihren Senf zu uns Anglern geben, sowas sollte in so einer Sendung einfach mal weggelassen werden und braucht kein Mensch.

 Man wird langfristig immer mehr Freiheiten und Naturgenuss versagt bekommen denke ich...|kopfkrat

 Prof. Arlinghaus ist der einzige dabei der nicht so negativ über die Massen von Anglern redet...immerhin


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wenn der Berufsfischer aber aus dem Süßen See 3 Tonnen Besatzfisch verkauft, ist das in Ordnung - lächerlich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Nun mal positiv:
Weniger Verkauf durch Fischer macht Angler wichtiger.

Nun mal einig mit der Kommenteuse..


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Zum Glück hat Hafersack nicht allzuviel Sendezeit bekommmen.
Der ist ja mal voll daneben!
Keene Ahnung was der nimmt aber es ist zuviel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Immerhin ein versöhnlicher Schluss....

Aber insgesamt wieder sehr öffentlich-rechtlich schützertendenziös, wenngleich wenigstens nicht komplett einseitig..
Tierrechtssektierern wie PETA statt seriösen Tierschützern da eine Bühne zu bieten, sollte sich eigentlich für Ö-R verbieten, zeigt aber klar, wes Geistes Kind da auch schon herrscht..


----------



## gründler (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hafer von der Peeetra..... Um das Angeln überhaupt zu verbieten,muss man es Stk.für Stk. zerlegen und Aushöhlen........

Also  Bootsverbote,Boilieverbote,Setzkescher,Kunstköder,Naturköder....usw.usw.Sind se ja bald am Ziel und die Mehrheit sagt Armen......

|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hier mein zusammen gefasster "Live-Kommentar":

Sodele, los gehts....

Angelschein schnell gemacht und günstig? Die sollen mal nach Bayern oder B-W kommen...

Einleitung schon recht eindeutig öffentlich-rechtlich schützergeprägt..

"Abfischen im großen Stil" durch Angler - schon mal was von zurücksetzen gehört?

Hai der Gewässer - der Hecht....

Hechtangeln Königsdisziplin?
Was ist mit:
Zander?
Waller?
Karpfen?
Rapfen?

Hecht schwierig zu fangen - nur mit Equipement im Wert eines Kleinwagens?

Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet keine Köderfische wie behauptet - in B-W sogar im Fischereigesetz erlaubt - schlecht rercherchiert

Wenigstens gibt Haferbeck selber zu, dass PETA Tierrechtler sind und kleine Schützer...

Warum man solchen Sektierern statt seriösen Tierschützern Raum gibt, bleibt das Geheimnis schützergeprägter Öffentlich-Rechtlicher....

Und obwohl Haferbeck noch sagte, sie wären Tierrechtler, spricht im Satz danach die Kommentatorin wieder von PETA als Tierschützern..

Nun Arlinghaus - wenigstens jetzt Objektiveres zu erwarten?

Ah, der Ausschnitt war schon bekannt.

Passt - mal sehn, was die Kommenteuse am Ende dazu sagt...

Zumindest legt sie das TSG wieder einseitig und juristisch falsch aus..

Das Haferbeckgelaber ist eh nicht kommentierwürdig - warum sie Tierrechtssektierer statt ernsthafter Schützer fragen?

jetzt auch noch rosa Ruten für Frauen im Angelshop...

Immerhin legen sie klar, wie wichtig Angeln und Angler wirtschaftlich sind

Es sind nicht 43.000 Angler in Sachsen Anhalt, nur 43.000 organisierte..

Angler sind nicht (nur) scharf auf auf "große Trophäen", sondern auf vernünftiges Angeln...

Dass der andere Biologe auch wieder Unfug erzählt, wurde durch die Baggerseestudien in Niedersachsen dargestellt, nach denen nämlich von Anglern bewirtschaftete Gewässer teilweise größere Artenvielfalt als unbewirtschaftete aufwiesen..

Nun wird ein Fischereischein zum Angeln verglichen mit der Ausbildung zum Fischwirt..
Angler bewirtschaftete aber nicht.
Die haben Gewässerwarte und Biologen dazu..
Tendenziös und einseitig öffentlich-rechtlich schützergeprägt

Gut, das wenigstens ab und zu Arlinghaus mal nen Satz sagen darf..

Nun machen sie pauschal Besatz madig....

Ohne nach Gewässern zu differenzieren ..

Wenn der Berufsfischer aber aus dem Süßen See 3 Tonnen Besatzfisch verkauft, ist das in Ordnung - lächerlich..

Nun mal positiv:
Weniger Verkauf durch Fischer macht Angler wichtiger.

Nun mal einig mit der Kommenteuse..

Immerhin ein versöhnlicher Schluss....

Aber insgesamt wieder sehr öffentlich-rechtlich schützertendenziös, wenngleich wenigstens nicht komplett einseitig..
Tierrechtssektierern wie PETA statt seriösen Tierschützern da eine Bühne zu bieten, sollte sich eigentlich für Ö-R verbieten, zeigt aber klar, wes Geistes Kind da auch schon herrscht..


----------



## iXware (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

naja da waren zwar ein Haufen Fehler drin, aber am Ende ist ja der Angler wichtig für die Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt in den Gewässern...  der Peta-Typ ist ja wohl voll daneben... Peta scheint eine Sekte zu sein, so wie die gezielt und wissentlich Falschinformationen verbreiten... 

man vergleiche nur mal die Wissenschaftliche Info zum Thema Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen mit denen von Peta...

http://www.fv-berlin.de/news/empfinden-fische-schmerzen-1
http://www.pe-ta.de/fische-fuehlen-schmerzen (wer das wirklich lesen möchte soll das "-" bei vor dem ta.de entfernen... ich möchte den scheiß nicht wirklich verlinken


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

zumindest die Abstimmung beim MDR läuft noch recht eindeutig

;-.))))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Traurig das man sich in D überhaupt so vorführen lässt.

Woanders gibts im TV Angelwettkämpfe zu sehen.
Stört kein Schwein..Angeln als das normalste der Welt.

Im kranken D dagegen Beiträge,in denen man überwiegend seine Passion gegenüber den üblichen Horden Weltfremder Couch-
aktivisten,Gutmenschen und Pseudoschützer verteidigen muss.

Lächerlich

Wundert bei der miesen dt.Lobbyarbeit der letzten 20 Jahre (und der aktuellen) aber nicht wirklich.

Man erntet halt,was man sät..bzw andere säen lässt.Und das war,ist und bleibt echt verdorbenes Saatgut.

Ist jetzt die Quittung für kuschen,ducken,Angeln nur zur Verwertung Blabla und anderen Lobbytechnischen Kardinalfehlern


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

auch leider wahr, Peter


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin ein versöhnlicher Schluss....
> 
> Aber insgesamt wieder sehr öffentlich-rechtlich schützertendenziös, wenngleich wenigstens nicht komplett einseitig..
> Tierrechtssektierern wie PETA statt seriösen Tierschützern da eine Bühne zu bieten, sollte sich eigentlich für Ö-R verbieten, zeigt aber klar, wes Geistes Kind da auch schon herrscht..



naja gut,Peta da reden zu lassen kann man auch als gewolltes Polarisieren auslegen. Dass das keine Sendung über die Romantik des Angelns wird, war ja nun eh klar.
In jedem Falle dürfte nun nach dessen Angaben auch dem letzten ( u.a.auch Angler ) klar geworden sein , was von Peta zu erwarten ist.


----------



## iXware (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelschein schnell gemacht und günstig? Die sollen mal nach Bayern oder B-W kommen...


hier in Sachsen ist es auch wieder anders.... hier ist zB der Lehrgang verpflichtend als Voraussetzung für die Zulassung zur Prüfung.

Einleitung schon recht eindeutig öffentlich-rechtlich schützergeprägt..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Abfischen im großen Stil" durch Angler - schon mal was von zurücksetzen gehört?


ist im allgemeinen bei uns "verboten"... naja, Du hast erst mal jeden maßigen Fisch den Du fängst zu entnehmen, aber wenn Du den Fisch nicht verwerten kannst (weil der Falsche Fisch gebissen hat, oder der Fisch für dich zu groß ist, dann wirst Du aber im Fall eines Falles normalerweise nicht bestraft.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hai der Gewässer - der Hecht....


klar, die Körperform und aggessivität bei der jagt erinnert schon an nen Hai



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenngleich wenigstens nicht komplett einseitig..


ist halt der MDR... sehr oft recht neutral in der Berichterstattung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dass das keine Sendung über die Romantik des Angelns wird, war ja nun eh klar.



Mir würde simple Sachlichkeit reichen.

Zu schwierig für dt.Ansprüche?

Solche "Reportagen" auf der Insel jenseits des Ärmelkanals und der Sender könnte sich tags darauf sehr,sehr warm anziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mir würde simple Sachlichkeit reichen.




Mir auch.#6
Hierzulande ist aber jegliche öffentliche "Diskussion" überwasauchimmer ideologieverseucht. Meist so sehr dass es nichtmal ne Diskussion wird weil Fakten da einfach ignoriert werden.

Und die ÖR Sendeanstalten sind da ganz vorn mit dabei.


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mir würde simple Sachlichkeit reichen.
> 
> Zu schwierig für dt.Ansprüche?
> 
> Solche "Reportagen" auf der Insel jenseits des Ärmelkanals und der Sender könnte sich tags darauf sehr,sehr warm anziehen.


 
 Muss ich mich jetzt rechtfertigen?:m
 Ich hatte mit der Dame schon vorab kurzen Mailverkehr


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



UMueller schrieb:


> Schon wieder dieses Spiel mit den Zahlen. 5 Millionen Angler entnehmen 45000 to Fisch pro Jahr. Das müssten 9kg pro Angler sein. Das ist nicht schlecht, nur kann ich das nicht glauben. Da sind dann sicher auch Put and Take Gewässer mit drin sonst kann das nicht sein.



Mein Verein hat ca. 200 Mitglieder und im vergangenen Jahr wurden von diesen 1,6 Tonnen Karpfen entnommen. Das macht schon mal um die 8 kg im Schnitt. Und diesen Schnitt haben hier in der Gegend die meisten Vereine bei Karpfen. Ich denke, dass der Karpfenbesatz hier das Gros ausmacht.

Ich persönlich komme im Jahr aber locker auf über 30kg, wenn ich die entnommenen Zwergwaller, Brassen und Waller mitrechne. Und da ignoriere ich mal die Hand voll Hecht, Zander und Schleien, die ich entnehme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

wegen Tierrecht/schutz, gelle?


----------



## Mastermind (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Und schon wieder direkt zu Beginn die ewige Dudelei von den "leidenden" Fischen. Wer hat gesagt, dass sie leiden? Genau mit solchen Begrifflichkeiten werden Angler beim Massenpublikum peu à peu stigmatisiert, wie es der PETA-Spinner auch unumwunden zugibt. :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Arlinghaus hat bei mir auf FB kommentiert.
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006816947642

Er fand den Film nicht gelungen. Zwar einige richtige Dinge. Aber viel daneben oder einseitig und verkürzt. Er findets schade (und er wollte mirs ja vorher nicht glauben... (er kann halt wissenschaften und wir können (und verstehen) Medien))...!


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wegen Tierrecht/schutz, gelle?



 da Du vermutlich mich meinst und nicht die Fänge des Herrn oben drüber ( Grüße nach Fürth) 


 ja


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Muss ich mich jetzt rechtfertigen?:m



Natürlich nicht[emoji18] 

Alles gut,war allgemein betrachtet

Bei immer mehr Reportagen, regieren vorgekaute Ideologien.

Qualitätsjournalismus scheint in D out zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> da Du vermutlich mich meinst und nicht die Fänge des Herrn oben drüber ( Grüße nach Fürth)
> 
> 
> ja


jepp 
|supergri|supergri


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

übrigens haben wir das Abstimmungsergebnis klar gewonnen#h


----------



## Laichzeit (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Teilweise war auch die Bildauswahl, wie der setzkescherschleudernde Karpfenangler etwas "suggestiv".


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> übrigens haben wir das Abstimmungsergebnis klar gewonnen#h


wenigschdens ebbes, sechd dr Schwoob.........


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Teilweise war auch die Bildauswahl, wie der setzkescherschleudernde Karpfenangler etwas "suggestiv".



nun bau doch nicht wieder ne Mauer auf, reicht doch, wenn Du schreibst, setzkescherschleudernder Angler, weil ...
ich lass es, gibt eh nur unnötigen Stress .... 
ich finde es deutlich besser, wenn man nur noch von Anglern redet und nicht noch untereinander defamiert

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> nun bau doch nicht wieder ne Mauer auf, reicht doch, wenn Du schreibst, setzkescherschleudernder Angler, weil ...
> ich lass es, gibt eh nur unnötigen Stress ....
> ich finde es deutlich besser, wenn man nur noch von Anglern redet und nicht noch untereinander defamiert
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Das will ich auch gar nicht, die Szene wurde aber zwei oder drei Mal wiederholt. 
In den Augen eines Nichtanglers oder "Stadtmenschen" kannst du von einer ganz anderen Wirkung ausgehen, wie in den unseren.


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Da hast Du sicher Recht, aber überschätze mal bitte nicht die Kenntnisse der nichtangenden Bevölkerung, die sehen zwar Fisch, aber ob es tatsächlich Karpfen waren, naja ....


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

In einem Setzkescher, meine ich auch einen Stein als Beschwerung gesehen zu haben. Von daher danke an die Idioten, vor laufender Kamera. Hirn abgeschaltet, weil wurde schon immer so gemacht.


----------



## Deep Down (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Soso, nun wird das Bewirtschaftungssystem des Berufsfischer als erstrebenswertes Leitbild dargestellt! 
Jemand, der nur Interesse an einzelnen Fischarten in Speisefischgröße hat!
Ja klar, das gibt ja einen üb er alle Altersklassen ausgewogenen Fischbestand!
Warum will jeder Angler nur große Fische haben? Kenne genug, die lieber die persönliche Portionsgröße fangen wollen.

Ansonsten vieles einfach nur falsch und verzerrt dargestellt, 
Kein Wort von ausgebildeten Gewässerwarten und deren Ausbildung, Meldungen von Besatzmassnahmen bei der zuständigen Behörde.
Welcher Angelverein setzt denn heute noch bei selbstreproduzierenden Hechtbestand daneben noch Hechte?

Schön auch wie die Ergebnisse der Besatzfischstudie zum Nachteil der dumpfen Angler verwendet wird, die ja selbst über Vereine an der Studie teilgenommen haben. 

Massig Widersprüche in den Aussagen der Doku! So soll Fischbesatz grds. nachteilig sein, andererseits sich aber im Gewässer gar nicht halten! 
Kein Wort, dass sich ändernde Umweltbedingungen auf Fischbestände auswirkt etc. Nein nur die dummen Angler sind dafür verantwortlich!" Lächerlich!

Im Ergebnis sind wir Angler dann aber doch erforderlich, um die Gewässer zu erhalten!

Oh man!


----------



## Deep Down (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Ja, und was will Peta? Die wollen, das wir alle vegan leben! Den der Berufsfischer geht ja nach deren irrlichtender Weltanschauung wohl auch mal gar nicht! Die armen Fische!


----------



## Kiebiz (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Ja sinnlose Diskussionen denn Fische schwimmen auch oft mit riesigen Löchern an der Flanke rum die von Verletzungen aus Gegenständen und Fischen stammen oder vom Laichen herrühren und scheinen dabei unbeeindruckt zu sein. Daher weil eine 5 Pfund-Forelle im Eingang von einem Einlaufkanal mal mindestens vier mal den Spinner hintereinander nahm, jedes mal unter der Rute kämpfte wie verrückt, und jedes mal abging und dann auch noch jedes mal nur an den gleichen Standplatz schwamm wo sie dann beim nächsten Wurf wiederum anbiss (und dieses mal mit Erfolg rauskam, puhhh...  )  hat sie offenbar auch kein Bewusstsein für eine Gefahr und kann sich nicht daran erinnern das sie ja gerade ein paar mal den gleichen Fehler machte. Also dachte ich das die eher ein bisschen wie eine Pflanze wirken und weder ein Bewusstsein konstruktiver Art haben noch ein Schmerzvermögen und auch kein genaues Erinnerungsvermögen besitzen.


----------



## UMueller (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum man solchen Sektierern statt seriösen Tierschützern Raum gibt, bleibt das Geheimnis schützergeprägter Öffentlich-Rechtlicher....



Ist doch klar Thomas. Weil Peta extremst Anglerfeindlich ist. Der Haferbeck will das Angelei stigmatisiert wird und das die Angelei peu a peu verboten wird. Scheint so als hätte Peta sich auf die Angler eingeschossen.Kann sich ja sicher jeder von uns vorstellen wo die Reise hingehen soll, wenn so eine Meinungsmache erst einmal Wirkung zeigt.                      
Werd mir das Filmchen aber nochmal genauer anschaun. Besonders was die Fischer da so von sich geben von wegen Nachhaltigkeit.#d Die schweben wohl 20 cm über dem Erdboden, wenn sie Angler (so schien es mir zumindest)als Deppen hinstellen. War schon reichlich arrogant.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Die Doku steht jetzt auch online zur Verfügung, kann man sich nochmal in Ruhe anschauen:
http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung676174_ipgctx-true_zc-4cd383ea.html

Den Peta-Mann fand ich spitze, hat er doch ein prima Zitat geliefert. 

Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
""Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt."

Das ist das was Angelgegner wollen - denen ist egal ob wir mit Schonhaken Angeln, oder die Fische mit einer Reißangel erbeuten. Jegliche Form der Angelei ist in deren Weltbild abzulehnen.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Den Anfang hab ich leider verpasst. 100 km/h Hecht, soso.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wir können nichrpts gegen die petajünger tun........
Außer sie bitten den hells angels usw,
. Das tragen von Leder zu verbieten. Da wäre ich mal gespannt.......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, los gehts....
> 
> Angelschein schnell gemacht und günstig? Die sollen mal nach Bayern oder B-W kommen...



Da kann man mal wieder sehen, wie "gut" man seinen Gegner anscheinend kennt.
Scheint ja ne tolle Strategie zu sein, einfach mal blind rumzustochern. |rolleyes
Schnell gemacht in S-A?
Ohne 30 stündigen Pflichtkurs keine Prüfung und die Kurse finden auch nicht das ganze Jahr und jede Woche statt.

Spätestens bei der Passage, das Angler doch gefälligst den gleichen Wissensstand haben sollen wie Berufsfischer (dummerweise darf ein Angler aber kein Fang verkaufen, trotz BWL Studium :q) hab ich den Film nicht mehr ernst genommen.
Solche Leute haben für mich eindeutig zu tief ins Absinth-Glas geschaut.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Aber Otto Normalverbraucher glaubt das alles!
Und wir müssen drnter leiden !


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

*Beruf*sfischer und *Hobby*angler kann denk ich mal jeder Bürger klar unterscheiden.
Wenn ich für jedes Hobby ne Ausbildung machen müßte, könnte ich ja mit 70 dann mal anfangen für meine Rente zu arbeiten. :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Du sollst kein Hobby haben, welches dir spass macht. Du sollst nur zahlen für diese i....


----------



## Worscht (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wir können nichrpts gegen die petajünger tun........
> Außer sie bitten den hells angels usw,
> . Das tragen von Leder zu verbieten. Da wäre ich mal gespannt.......



Doch, können wir. Wir müssen immer wieder auf die Verlogenheit der PETA und ihrer Aussagen hinweisen. Je mehr Leuten wir das erklären, um so besser.....

Auch wäre es eine Pflicht für unsere Anglerverbände hier gegen die Spinner und Lügner aktiv zu werden. Aber da müssten ja so manche Funktionäre ihre eigenen Ansichten korrigieren. Und was heißt aktiv...... Ach ne, ich lass es lieber, bevor ich Ärger bekomme.


----------



## Siever (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Je mehr Reportagen dieser Art auftauchen, desto mehr bekomme ich es mit der Angst zu tun...  . Diese Tierrechtler sind einfach der Knaller. Strohdoof, aber kaum einer aus der Politik merkt es (weshalb man sie daher ja eigentlich schon wieder als clever bezeichnen könnte).

Ich liebe dieses Lieblingstotschlag-Argument "wenn Fische schreien könnten..." Tun sie aber nicht!!
Ist genauso als würde ich sagen, man müsste diese Tierrechtler verbieten, denn "wenn Blödheit schreien würde..."

Der nächste Schritt nach den bundesweiten Angelverboten ist dann ein bundesweites Grillverbot, denn "wenn Würstchen schreien könnten"... Erst dann wird der ein oder andere Politiker feststellen, was er sich da für eine Scheixxe als Beratung in Sachen Natur- und Tierschutz an Land gezogen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Nicht umsonst thematisiere ich das schon seit Jahren - wenn aber Angler kein oder (in meinen Augen viel zu wenig) Interesse an Angelpolitik zeigen, zudem weiter ihre anglerfeindlichen Verbände bezahlen und stützen, dann müssen sie halt damit leben, was"hinten rauskommt"....


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Worscht schrieb:


> Auch wäre es eine Pflicht für unsere Anglerverbände hier gegen die Spinner und Lügner aktiv zu werden.


Pflicht? Das ist ihr Job, für den sie von uns bezahlt werden, es ist ihre verdammt Pflicht!
Aber die peilen das einfach nicht.

Landauf, landab kommt von den LVs + auch von Frau Dr. DAFV dieselbe Leier:
_'Deren Anzeigen kommen doch nicht durch (und wenn, das war es verdient; siehe LFV Bayern), es ist besser wenn wir nix machen uns still verhalten...'_
Die Unfähigkeit dieser Verbandler kennt absolut keine Grenzen, sie verstehen nicht mal worum es wirklich geht.

Dieser Satz


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a  Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei  voranbringt."


zeigt klar was angesagt ist!


----------



## dimak (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Jeder Angler sollte in seinem Umfeld aktiv Aufklärung leisten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hier ist eine super Seite, die viele PETrA Aktionen genauer unter die Lupe nimmt und alles veröffentlicht:

http://www.gerati.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

PETA ist doch das kleinste Problem - das wirkliche Problem sind die Angelfischerverbände, die sich NICHT KLAR GEGEN PETA stellen und die KEINERLEI Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit FÜR Angler und Angler und ebenso klar GEGEN PETA und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie machen..

Solange ihr weiter eure Verbände über euer Vereine bezahlt, braucht hier keiner ernsthaft über PETA meckern...

Vor der eigenen Tür anfangen.....


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Peta...

Nazis werden in den Medien + Bevölkerung überwiegend gemieden u. diffamiert!
AFD wird in den Medien + Bevölkerung überwiegend gemieden u. diffamiert.

Peta- welche ebenfalls zu den Extremisten zählen hofiert.

Der MDR hätte besser mit Greenpeace, NABU, BUND etc. diese Sendung machen sollen statt mit diesen Extremisten.

Ich kann es nicht verstehen...

Ich halte es wie Dustin Hoffmann:""Für mich ist Peta eine radikale, faschistische Organisation"


----------



## gründler (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der MDR hätte besser mit Greenpeace, NABU, BUND etc. diese Sendung machen sollen statt mit diesen Extremisten.
> 
> Ich kann es nicht verstehen...



Die meisten wissen gar nicht was hinter all diesen Orgas und Vereinen steht.

Und es hat auch kaum jemand Lust zu forschen woher diese Vereine und Orgas herkommen und entstehen.

Für die,die gerne forschen. Club 1001 gooogeln oder mal bei youtube eingeben.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/medien/w...-nature-wwf-am-tisch-mit-monsanto-1.1111269-3


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Die meisten wissen gar nicht was hinter all diesen Orgas und Vereinen steht.
> 
> Und es hat auch kaum jemand Lust zu forschen woher diese Vereine und Orgas herkommen und entstehen.
> 
> ...



Weiss man nicht mal bei den LFV. 
Ich sage nur NRW und Gehälter.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



> Peta- welche ebenfalls zu den Extremisten zählen hofiert.


Heut sah ich im städtischen Bahnhofsbuchladen prominentest am Tresen aufgestellt das "Vegan-Magazin".

Ganz oben drauf die Schlagzeile "Wir müssen die Tiere vor den Menschen schützen". Drinnen allerlei vom Pöter.

Was dieses Blatt da so verbreitet, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Die reinste militante Hetze, die mich z. T. stark an J. Streicher erinnert. Pfui Deibel.

Und so etwas soll laut Verbänden harmlos sein und einfach ignoriert werden? 

Das Teil scheint sich sehr gut zu verkaufen - sonst wäre es da nicht so unübersehbar im Ständer aufgebaut. Ganz klar mit Mainstream-Ausrichtung für den Gutmenschen von heute.

Offenbar kommerziell nicht gerade klein, diese Gehirnvergiftung.


----------



## jranseier (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> 5.000t gegenüber 45.000t





UMueller schrieb:


> 5 Millionen Angler entnehmen 45.000 to Fisch pro Jahr



Selbst wenn die Zahlen so stimmen, ist das weiter nicht dramatisch viel.

Lt. http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/Welchen-Fisch-essen-die-Deutschen-am-liebsten,fisch366.html essen die Deutschen 1.100.000t Fisch. Daraus würde dann folgen, dass der meiste Fisch wohl importiert wird.

*Die 45.000t entsprechen genau 4% des gesamten Fischbedarfs in Deutschland, also eigentlich lächerlich wenig.*

Wenn man allerdings die Zahlen so wie in der Doku gegenüberstellt (5.000t gegenüber 45.000t), entsteht natürlich ein völlig falsches Bild.

Statistik ist die Lüge der Mathematik.

ranseier


----------



## mapasuma (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PETA ist doch das kleinste Problem - das wirkliche Problem sind die Angelfischerverbände, die sich NICHT KLAR GEGEN PETA stellen und die KEINERLEI Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit FÜR Angler und Angler und ebenso klar GEGEN PETA und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie machen..
> 
> Solange ihr weiter eure Verbände über euer Vereine bezahlt, braucht hier keiner ernsthaft über PETA meckern...
> 
> Vor der eigenen Tür anfangen.....



Richtig an den Angelverbänden hängt es!!! Hier im Saarland sitzen an oberster stelle im Angelverband nur JA sager die keine Ahnung haben. Die lassen sich dann vom Umweltministerium und der Nabu vorschreiben was Sie verbieten sollen und dafür erhalten SIE Spenden von den 2.... natürlich wird das offizell nicht so dargestellt.... aktuell will der Fischereiverband Saarland nun die Gesetzte noch verschärfen bis Irgendwann dann das Gesetzt raus kommt *"Angeln Erlaubt aber nur ohne Angelhaken"*

Die Lobby der Angler ist soo groß und es wird damit sooo viel Geld verdient, da frag ich mich doch wirklich wieso sich mal die Hersteller nicht zusammen tun und einen Rundumschlag durchführen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Richtig an den Angelverbänden hängt es!!! Hier im Saarland sitzen an oberster stelle im Angelverband nur JA sager die keine Ahnung haben. Die lassen sich dann vom Umweltministerium und der Nabu vorschreiben was Sie verbieten sollen und dafür erhalten SIE Spenden von den 2.... natürlich wird das offizell nicht so dargestellt.... aktuell will der Fischereiverband Saarland nun die Gesetzte noch verschärfen bis Irgendwann dann das Gesetzt raus kommt *"Angeln Erlaubt aber nur ohne Angelhaken"*
> 
> Die Lobby der Angler ist soo groß und es wird damit sooo viel Geld verdient, da frag ich mich doch wirklich wieso sich mal die Hersteller nicht zusammen tun und einen Rundumschlag durchführen.



Wahrscheinlich sogar vom Umweltministerium bezahlt.
Wie in NRW bei einigen LFV.


----------



## UMueller (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



jranseier schrieb:


> *Die 45.000t entsprechen genau 4% des gesamten Fischbedarfs in Deutschland, also eigentlich lächerlich wenig.*
> 
> Wenn man allerdings die Zahlen so wie in der Doku gegenüberstellt (5.000t gegenüber 45.000t), entsteht natürlich ein völlig falsches Bild.
> 
> ranseier



Genau das ist es ja. Jetzt noch die Bemerkung der Kommentatorin dazu "wenn abfischen im großen Stil so weitergeht ..." mit einigen bedrohlichen Klängen untermalt (Gefahr) und schon hat der Angler ein Stigma.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



jranseier schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Zahlen so stimmen, ist das weiter nicht dramatisch viel.
> 
> Lt. http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/Welchen-Fisch-essen-die-Deutschen-am-liebsten,fisch366.html essen die Deutschen 1.100.000t Fisch. Daraus würde dann folgen, dass der meiste Fisch wohl importiert wird.
> 
> ...



Weder 5000 noch 45000 noch 5000000 stimmen, somit muss man da gar nicht anfangen auch nur irgendwas Gutes oder Schlechtes raus zu rechnen.


----------



## jranseier (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Weder 5000 noch 45000 noch 5000000 stimmen, somit muss man da gar nicht anfangen auch nur irgendwas Gutes oder Schlechtes raus zu rechnen.



Was stimmt denn dann? Hast Du genaue Zahlen, am besten mit Quelle?

Danke schon mal.

ranseier


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



jranseier schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn dann? Hast Du genaue Zahlen, am besten mit Quelle?
> 
> Danke schon mal.
> 
> ranseier



Angler, hatte Thomas bereits geschrieben...
 Fangzahlen der Fischer findest du in den jeweiligen Fischereiämtern im Netz....
 Fänge der Angler sind genauso wenig im Binnenbereich zu beziffern wie deren Dorschfänge, da eben nicht überall eine Dokumentation erforderlich ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



> Im Mittel entnahm jeder Angler den Gewässern jährlich etwa 13 kg
> Fisch oder 75% des Fischfanges. Der angelfischereiliche Gesamtertrag
> konnte mit rund 45.000 Tonnen pro Jahr geschätzt werden, was somit
> Größenordnungen der gesamten kommerziellen Binnenfischerei erreicht.


Quelle: http://www.igb-berlin.de/IGB-Publikationen/IGB_Bericht_18_2004.pdf

Bei 13kg pro Kopf und 45.000 Tonnen müssen ca. 3,5 Millionen Deutsche angeln. Bei nur 1,8 Mio? Angelscheinen merkt man schon, dass hier grob geschnitzt wurde oder jede Menge Forellenpuffs und Auslandsfänge dazuzählen. 
Die deutschen Binnenfischereiberichte geben Zahlen zwischen 9.000 und 18.000 Tonnen an. Auch über Schätzung erhoben.

Da kann man glauben was einem gefällt. Wirklich Ahnung hat wahrscheinlich keiner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande an die angelnden Zuschauer der Sendung gestern:

PETA war vertreten
Berufsfischer waren vertreten
Wissenschaftler mehrerer Richtung waren vertreten...


Scheinbar war es aber für die Redaktion nicht notwendig, Vertreter des DAFV oder seinen ihn tragenden Vasallenverbände zu befragen oder interviewen...

Wenn ich dran denke, was die evtl. da zum besten gegeben hätten, muss ich sagen:
Gott sei Dank....................


Aber sollte es diesen Verbanditen nicht zu denken geben, dass zwar obskure Tierrechtssektierer zu Wort kommen, aber kein einziger (Ver)Treter der organisierten Angelfischerei?


Und sollte es organisierten Angelfischern nicht zu denken geben, wenn die von ihnen bezahlten (Ver)Treter nicht mal in solchen Sendungen zum Thema Angeln und Angler vorkommen?

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken.........................................


----------



## fishhawk (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hallo,

den Anglern "Abfischen im großen Stil" ist ungefähr so richtig, wie Landwirten "Abernten im großen Stil" vorzuwerfen.

Bei den Vereinsgewässern in unserer Gegend wird laut Statistik etwas weniger Fisch entnommen als besetzt wird.

Und dass Besatzpläne von den Fischereibehörden geprüft werden wurde natürlich gekonnt verschwiegen.
Die Gesamtfangmengen von Berufsfischern mit denen von Hobbyanglern zu vergleichen ist natürlich auch extrem irreführend.

Es gibt ja nur relativ wenige Gewässer, wo überhaupt noch Berufsfischer aktiv sind. Dafür aber zahllose Gewässer, die allein von Angelvereinen bewirtschaftet werden.


Zum Thema Besatz wurde ja auch der Eindruck erweckt, dass wir in eutschland nur Naturgewässer mit selbsterhaltetenden Beständen hätten.

Die ganzen künstlich enstandenen Gewässer, wo durch Besatzmaßnahmen erst ein Fischbestand aufgebaut werden musste interessiert ja keinen.

Wie soll denn bitte schön in einem 10-20 Jahren alten Baggersee ein genetisch an das Gewässer angepasste Fischstamm enstanden sein?

Halbwahrheit, Zahlenspielereien, unzulässige Vergleiche und Schlussfolgerungen, Suggestivfragen und jede Menge Sendezeit für PETA ihre kruden Ideen zu verbreiten.

Aber die Produzenten haben ihr Schäfchen sicher im Trockenen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande an die angelnden Zuschauer der Sendung gestern:
> 
> PETA war vertreten
> Berufsfischer waren vertreten
> ...




*Muss mich korrigieren!!!!*


Zu, eigentlichen Thema durfte zwar kein Verbandler was sagen (so wie z. B. Haferbeck minutenlang mehrmals dozieren durfte) bzw. es wurde rausgeschnitten, nur zur Prüfung durfte S-A-Präsi Bülau was sagen (und das, obwohl das Interview mit ihm weit über ne Stunde ging)..

Es kam also immerhin einer kurz vor zur Prüfung..

Also:
*sorry!!*


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Doku steht jetzt auch online zur Verfügung, kann man sich nochmal in Ruhe anschauen:
> http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung676174_ipgctx-true_zc-4cd383ea.html
> 
> Den Peta-Mann fand ich spitze, hat er doch ein prima Zitat geliefert.
> ...



Franzl, dein Statement ist so klar und eindeutig, dass man es gar nicht oft genug zitieren kann.
|good:

Wenn ich bei Facebook einige Kommentare zur Doku -von Anglern!!!- lese, bin ich erschrocken bis frustriert, wie uninformiert so viele sind.
_"Ihr hab nix gegen Peta, aber"
"Die sollten sich lieber um was anderes kümmern"
"Die Anzeigen werden doch sowieso niedergeschlagen"
usw. usw.
_#t#d|uhoh:


Angler brauchen keine Sportfischerprüfung,
sondern viel dringender Aufklärung,
über Angelgegner, Verbandswesen, rechtl. & polit. Status,...,
sonst is bald nix mehr mit sportfischen
und sie können ihr Prüfungszeugnis an die Wand nageln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Habs eben erst angeschaut.

Eine ganz hervorragende Doku. Zeigt die Bedeutung der Angelfischerei in Deutschland auf, legt aber richtigerweise auch den Finger auf die Besatzwunde. Den Petaner kann man getrost erdulden, unsinniges BlaBla, das selbst dem Unbedarften wohl eher ein mistrauisches Stirnrunzeln entlockt, denn Entrüstung. Hätte man auch weglassen können.

Insgesamt eine sehr gelungene Sendung, von der sich die Angler einiges zu Herzen nehmen sollten.

Gut gemacht !


----------



## fishhawk (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hallo,

da haben wir beide dann entweder zwei unterschiedliche Sendungen geschaut oder unsere Wahrnehmung ist grundverschieden.

Oder ich hab die Ironie nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da haben wir beide dann entweder zwei unterschiedliche Sendungen geschaut oder unsere Wahrnehmung ist grundverschieden.
> 
> Oder ich hab die Ironie nicht richtig verstanden.



Keine Ironie.

Ich habs mit neutralen Augen angeschaut und die Botschaft die daraus hervorgeht ist:

- Fische verspüren keine (menschenähnlichen) Schmerzen
- Angeln ist gut für die Seele und die Erholung
- Angel ist ein Hobby der breiten Masse
- Angeln ist ökonomisch wertvoll
- Angler machen beim Besatz Fehler

Und das wichtigste, der Schlußkommentar. Der Schluß ist das, was bei jedem Vortrag am intensivsten hängen bleibt:

Ohne Angler würden unsere Gewässer verarmen, denn die Vielfalt unserer Gewässer hängt von der (extensiven) Nutzung und der damit verbundenen Hege ab. 

Bei den Kommentaren hier im Forum kann man den Eindruck bekommen, dass hier nur Petaner schreiben, die sich an jedem Scheiß aufhängen und alles so verdrehen, dass es zum negativen gereicht. Nur dass die das dann noch beklatschen würden.

Schaut Euch den Beitrag nochmal an und versucht dabei mal nicht auf die Krümel zu achten.


----------



## zokker (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Ich glaube Ralle meint das nicht ironisch. Fand die Sendung auch gut. Auf jeden Fall nicht anglerfeindlich.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Wir sehen auch nicht, was andere sehen. Anglerfeindliche Kommentare greifen bei uns nicht so, da wir es besser wissen und näher am Thema sind, als viele Nichtangler.
Wer mit wenig Ahnung von der Materie, ohne viel kritisches Hinterfragen, diese Sendung gesehen hat, wird einen gänzlich anderen Eindruck vom Angeln bekommen als wir.


----------



## fishhawk (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hallo,

also doch unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung.

Bei mir blieben da eher folgende Aussagen hängen:

Welche Folgen hat das Abfischen im großen Stil

Zum Nahrungserwerb dient Angeln längst nicht mehr,
Ein Hobby, das auf dem Quälen von Tieren basiert

Schmerzempfinden von Fischen = ungeklärt , zwei Lager streiten

Zukunft des Hobbies steht auf dem Stil = denn Angler fangen Fische nur zum Spaß 

wenige noch übriggebliebene Berufsfischer bekommen Konkurrenz durch die Hobbyangler,  43000 Angler gegen 12 Berufsfischer

Angler sind nur scharf auf große Trophäen mit unabsehbaren Folgen für die Ökologie der Gewässer

Die Folgen für die Gewässer sind fatal, der See kann ökologisch kippen

Berufsfischer bemängeln die fehlende Fachkompetenz der Angler
Natur- und Tierschützer halten den Fischereischein für einen Witz, die Leute haben von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung
Verzerrung und Destabilisierung der Ökosysteme unter Wasser
enorme Risiken und unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen

Das fand ich jetzt nicht unbedingt positiv.

Aber wie gesagt, die Wahrnehmungen sind verschieden


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Es sind nicht unbedingt unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen, sondern die Interpretation und Gewichtung wird durch die Erwartungshaltung und die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Lager beeinflusst.

Das was Du aus der Sendung mitgenommen hast, hat so oder ähnlich wohl auch ein Tierschützer oder Petaner mitgenommen. Die sehen das natürlich als Bestätigung, Du als Bedrohung.

Wichtig ist aber, wie diese Sendung auf einen unbedarften oder neutralen Zuschauer wirkt. Und da überwiegt das positive für die Angelfischerei.

Jedoch:



fishhawk schrieb:


> Berufsfischer bemängeln die fehlende Fachkompetenz der Angler
> Natur- und Tierschützer halten den Fischereischein für einen Witz, die Leute haben von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung
> Verzerrung und Destabilisierung der Ökosysteme unter Wasser



Das ist zwar unschön für uns Angler, aber keineswegs generell falsch. Wir Angler laufen eben nicht mit einem Heiligenschein durch die Gegend und haben durchaus zu kritisierende Seiten. Es wird Zeit, dass wir solche Kritik konstruktiv annehmen und so den gegnern den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Zumal wir und unser Hobby dadurch insgesamt sogar profitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir Angler laufen eben nicht mit einem Heiligenschein durch die Gegend und haben durchaus zu kritisierende Seiten. Es wird Zeit, dass wir solche Kritik konstruktiv annehmen und so den gegnern den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen..


Hör  ich seit Drosse vom VDSF und danach vom DAFV...

Hat das Angeln dahin gebracht, wo es jetzt ist - wer das so will............


----------



## Pinn (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hör  ich seit Drosse vom VDSF und danach vom DAFV...
> 
> Hat das Angeln dahin gebracht, wo es jetzt ist - wer das so will............



Bin mir sicher, Ralle gehört nicht zu den Leuten, die das so wollen. Du weisst das auch 
Was spricht gegen eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit Leuten, die die Angelei kritisch sehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Pinn schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, Ralle gehört nicht zu den Leuten, die das so wollen. Du weisst das auch



iiiiiich??????????
;-))))

(glaub mir, Ralle und ich kennen uns gut genug, dass der das nicht persönlich nimmt (und so wars auch nie gemeint) ;-)))



Man kann sich mit PETA nicht sachlich auseinandersetzen, ebenso wenig mit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den angler- und bürgerfeindlichen Grünen.

Diejenigen, die das müssten (DAFV und seine Vasallenverbämde), wenn man meint, das täte not, könnens schon mangels Kompetenz nicht..

Zudem sind die Dinge, die Ralle anführt, keine Kritikpunkte an Anglern oder dem Angeln (Besatz etc.), sondern an Bewirtschaftern der organisierten Angelfischerei...

Das muss man als anständiger Angler schon sauber trennen, um nicht mit PETA, DAFV und Konsorten in einen Topf geworfen zu werden...


----------



## Laichzeit (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Besatz ist der PETA auch so lange wie breit, wenn Tiere dafür nicht leiden. Laut PETA ist der Waschbär in Deutschland inzwischen heimisch und bedarf keiner Jagd. So viel zu Faunenverfälschung.

Die Besatzthematik sollte eher intern gelöst werden, also Angler, die was fangen wollen, wissenschaftliche Vorgaben und Bewirtschafter auf eine möglichst verträgliche Linie bringen.


----------



## Pinn (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das muss man als anständiger Angler schon sauber trennen, um nicht mit PETA, DAFV und Konsorten in einen Topf geworfen zu werden...



Aus Sicht der nichtangelnden Fernsehzuschauer und Mediennutzer werden wir eh mit DAFV und anderen Angelvereinigungen in einen Topf geworfen, ob wir das wollen oder nicht.  Und das es schwerwiegende Interessenskonflikte zwischen DAFV und seinen Gliederungen sowie den Anglern gibt, ist den wenigsten Anglern klar.

Im Hinblick auf eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit Tierrechtlern, Tierschützern und nahestehenden politischen Organisationen stimme ich dir fast zu. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Es gibt aber auch Kritik, sogar aus den eigenen Reihen, mit der man sich sachlich auseinandersetzen sollte.


----------



## fishhawk (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hallo,



> wie diese Sendung auf einen unbedarften oder neutralen Zuschauer wirkt. Und da überwiegt das positive für die Angelfischerei.



Da tu ich mich als Angler natürlich schwer, das aus neutralem Blickwinkel zu betrachten. Andere User mögen da erfolgreicher sein.

 Aus meiner Wahrnehmung hatte der Anteil an negativen Aspekten  deutlich Übergewicht und war auch wesentlich drastischer formuliert.

Auch der "positive Schluss" war ja im Konjunktiv gehalten.

Sinngemäß:  Sie könnten schon, momentan tun sie es aber nicht.

Achtung Zynismus: Wie sollten sie auch, wenn sie von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.

Die Aussagen vom Arlinghaus zum Fischbesatz  waren wahrscheinlich so gekürzt, dass nur noch die negativen Aspekte übrig blieben.

Natürlich gibt es genügend Angelvereine, die beim Besatz nicht unbedingt optimal vorgehen.

Es ließen sich aber auch jede Menge positive Gegenbeispiele finden.

Wo wären denn z.B. Lachse und Meerforellen ohne die Arbeit der Angler. 
Auch andere Kieslaicher wie  Bachforellen und Äschen wären an so manchen Flüssen nicht mehr in der Lage, sich selbst zu erhalten.

Es wurde aber suggeriert, alle Angler hätten keine Ahnung von vernünftiger Gewässerbewirtschaftung und *alle* Berufsfischer hätten als Oberziel ein ökologisch intaktes Gewässer mit natürlichem Fischbestand. Finde ich jetzt nicht sehr differenziert.

Aber man kann es natürlich trotzdem für eine gelungene Sendung halten, 

Die Wahrnehmungen sind halt mal verschieden.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Die Darstellung der Berufsfischer als durchwegs kompetente Bewirtschafter und bessere Gewässernutzer (A bis Z) hat mich auch gestört.
Bei den 12 Berufsfischern in Sachsen-Anhalt kann das durchaus stimmen, aber deutschlandweit finden sich genügend Gegenbeispiele.
Da es andernorts bereits genügend Zankerei und schlechte Stimmung zwischen kommerzieller und freizeitlicher Fischerei gibt, war es kein feiner Zug seitens der Berufsfischer, uns öffentlich ans Bein zu pi**en.


----------



## el.Lucio (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hab mir die Doku eben auch mal angeschaut. Also ich fand die Statisten sprich die Angler aber auch sehr unprofessionell wenn nicht sogar dämlich. Man kann sich auch ein wenig anders geben als so wie es alle Gegner eh schon sehn #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hör  ich seit Drosse vom VDSF und danach vom DAFV...
> 
> Hat das Angeln dahin gebracht, wo es jetzt ist - wer das so will............



Nee, hörst Du nicht. Von denen hörtest und hörst Du nur gequirlte XXXXX. Die sind nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage, sich mit den echten Schwachstellen der Angelei auseinander zu setzen. Das ich Dir das erklären muss....Tststst.....:q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> iiiiiich??????????
> ;-))))
> 
> (glaub mir, Ralle und ich kennen uns gut genug, dass der das nicht persönlich nimmt (und so wars auch nie gemeint) ;-)))
> ...



Das Zauberwort ist "sauber". Das ist was anderes als blauäugig.


----------



## UMueller (27. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist aber, wie diese Sendung auf einen unbedarften oder neutralen Zuschauer wirkt. Und da überwiegt das positive für die Angelfischerei.



Bist du dir da wirklich sicher ?
Ich sehe es so wie Fishhawk. Es überwiegt das negative. Wie das dann auf einen unbedarften, neutralen Zuschauer wirkt? Wird ihn wohl eher vom Angeln abhalten.


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Hallo,

ich wage auch zu bezweifeln, dass diese Sendung die Akzeptanz von Anglern in der "neutralen, unbedarften " Gesellschaft erhöht hat.

Aber da kann man natürlich auch anderer Meinung sein.



> Also ich fand die Statisten sprich die Angler aber auch sehr unprofessionell wenn nicht sogar dämlich.



Ich denke die Autoren haben ganz bewußt Szenen und Interviews so gelenkt, wie sie das Bild der Angler vermitteln wollten.

Wenn man lange genug sucht, findet man immer ein "Opfer".


----------



## bombe20 (28. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

das geschwafel des peta-ideologen ist kaum zu ertragen. seine botschaft: kleinschrittig zerstören und verbieten entgegen einer mehrheitsmeinung. analog dazu kann man den genderismus, feminismus den veganismus und neuerdings auch die hatespeechfraktion betrachten, die mit politischer einflussnahme und öffentlichen geldern ihr zerstörerisches werk an der gesellschaft verrichten. auch die absprache jeglicher intelligenz der gegenseite haben all diese gemein. daran merkt man, dass diese leute null interesse an einer ernsthaften debatte haben. viel zu schnell würde man sonst bemerken, dass sie keine argumente, sondern nur behauptungen haben, auf die sie sich stützen.

ansonsten fand ich den beitrag recht ausgewogen im rahmen seiner berichterstattung. dass die berufsfischer den anglern ein bisschen ans bein pinkeln, ist mir auch etwas sauer aufgestoßen. zumal im gleichem atemzug gesagt wurde, sie seien auf die angelkarteneinnahmen angeblich angewiesen.

mein fazit als angler: uns schützt vermutlich nur der milliardenschwere markt vor politischer willkür.

mein fazit als laie wäre: die müssen bescheuert sein, jährlich fast 1000€ für ein hobby auszugeben.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mein fazit als laie wäre: die müssen bescheuert sein, jährlich fast 1000€ für ein hobby auszugeben.


statistiken sind immer schön...
zum beitrag insgesamt insgesamt würde ich mich der mehrheit anschließen.
haferbeck - kein kommentar -
angler - da haben sie aber auch mal wieder paradebeispiele rausgekramt -
von wegen suchen die einsamkeit, sind gerne in der natur und was sieht man...
fischer - das hemd ist einem eben näher als die jacke -
arlinghaus - lichtblick -

insgesamt aber nix worüber man sich aufregen muß und schlecht recherchierte sendungen sind ja ebenfalls nix neues.


----------



## thomas1602 (29. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Ich empfand den Beitrag als recht neutral und nach Rücksprache mit Nichtanglern, die den Beitrag innerhalb der kompletten Sendung gesehen haben, eher als Pro Angeln.
An was ich vorher gar nicht gedacht hatte, da man selber ja Angler ist: dadurch, dass bei den PETA Leuten ein eher unsympathischer Mensch mit recht radikalen Ansichten als Gesprächspartner gewählt wurde und beim Angeln ein kompromissbereiter, lächelnder, sympathischer Wissenschaftler waren die Nichtangler, mit denen ich darüber gesprochen habe, ganz klar pro Angeln.:m


----------



## thomas1602 (30. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Stellungnahme meines Landesverbandes:

http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...ewsevents/Position-LVSA-MillionenhobbyMDR.pdf


----------



## Hannes.N (30. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

BRAVO!!!

Das ist mal ne Antwort, so wie sie auch von anderen Verbänden an dieser Stelle wünschenswert wäre...

Vor allem im Bezug auf Peta und Konsorten!

Petri heil
Hannes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Die Stellungnahme finde ich gut. Der Beitrag ist wie so oft Schrott (den wir durch unsere Abgaben finanziert haben - das mal nebenbei)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Tolle Stellungnahme (ohne mit allem zu hundert Prozent einverstanden zu sein)..

Obwohl der sächsische Landesverband mit Schuld war an der unseligen (Kon)Fusion (war deswegen lange sauer, bin zugegeben auch immer noch misstrauisch) muss ich zugeben, dass die mir immer sympathischer werden!

Nicht nur, weil sie auch inzwischen eingesehen haben, dass man bei einer Trümmertruppe wie dem DAFV kündigen muss und gehandelt haben.

Auch und gerade wegen solcher Dinge wie diesen Stellungnahmen hier, die klar erkennen lassen, dass der sächsische Landesverband sich zumindest in die richtige Richtung bewegt.

Während der DAFV natürlich immer noch schläft und von der anglerfeindlichen Chaotentruppe zu der Sendung mit Sicherheit nichts öffentlich kommen wird, sondern sie wie bei PETA auch da den Kopp in den Sand stecken werden.

Ich habe den sächsischen GF angemailt, ob wir das im Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen. 

Neben dem AV-Niedersachsen scheint sich hier ein zweiter Landesverband in Richtung Angler und Angeln etablieren zu wollen - KLASSE!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Leute, ohne Scheiss  - (siehe Zeit voriges Posting):
Jetzt soeben beantwortete der GF Felix vom sächsischen Verband meine Anfrage wg. Veröffentlichung positiv, die ich ja erst vor kaum 10 Minuten losgeschickt hatte!!

Nicht nur ich arbeite um die Zeit noch (einstellen als vernünftigen Artikel werd ichs aber erst morgen).

*DAFÜR MEIN PERSÖNLICHER RESPEKT* (und Dank für die Erlaubnis zm veröffentlichen) *AN DEN GF JENS FELIX* vom Landesverband sächsischer Angler e.V. (http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=index) !!!!!!!!


----------



## Deep Down (30. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neben dem AV-Niedersachsen scheint sich hier ein zweiter Landesverband in Richtung Angler und Angeln etablieren zu wollen - KLASSE!!!



So und nicht anders werden und sollten Anglerinteressen vertreten werden, 

Super!!!#6#6#6

Das sollte auch gleich dem MDR und der Filmagentur, die diesen Mist verzapft hat, übersandt werden.
Müsste man mal prüfen, ob die das nicht sogar zur Richtigstellung veröffentlichen müssen. Die Diskrepanz zwischen der Wahrheit (Fakten) und der Darstellung ist schon auffällig auseinander fallend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631


----------



## Flymen (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Stellungnahme und Richtigstellung zur MDR-Sendung "Exakt - Die Story" vom 24.08.2016

des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt 

und ein dort verlinkte Zuschauermeinung


----------



## Volker2016 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Müssen den diese Stellungnahmen vom MDR veröffentlicht werden und wenn ja in welcher Form ?

Ich befürchte diese werden wenn, nur auf deren HP veröffenlicht was wahrscheinlich nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Leute erreicht die diesen Fernsehbeitrag gesehen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Da gehts ums Thema mit den Stellungnahmen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631


----------



## bombe20 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

ich habe heute mal in einer freien stunde dem herrn dr. edmund haferbeck  hinterhergegoogelt, der mir bis zum mdr-beitrag völlig unbekannt war.  der herr ist demnach kein unbeschriebenes blatt, was täuschung der  öffentlichkeit und behauptung falscher tatsachen angeht. angeblich wurde  er mehrfach erfolgreich auf unterlassung und schadenersatz verurteilt.  unter anderem soll er eine peta-kampagne mit vollkommen fremden material  gegen einen geflügelzüchter geführt haben.
auf grund von ganz  frischem familiennachwuchs fehlt mir, momentan und auch in naher  zukunft, die zeit ordentlich recherche zu betreiben und die quellen auf  glaubwürdigkeit hin zu überprüfen.
sollte nur ein bisschen davon wahr  sein was ich heute in dieser kurzen zeit gelesen/überflogen habe (die  meisten seiten waren tendenziös anti-peta), ist haferbeck ein absolut  fragwürdiger interviewpartner zum thema. allein das sollte man dem mdr  unter die nase reiben, weil sich der mdr damit selbst diskreditiert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. August 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Gute Infos zu deren Machenschaften findet man z. B. auf gerati.de.

Sicher kann man dem MDR unter die Nase reiben, dass sie diese Person oder eigentlich schon allgemein jemanden von PETA als Interviewpartner gewählt haben. Das wird denen aber garantiert völlig egal sein!

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass sowas provokantes beabsichtigt ist und....es ist einfach extrem auffällig, das solche Sender nie etwas über deren Machenschaften bringen (obwohl es mehr als genug darüber im Netz gibt) Die Scheinheiligkeit, radikale Ansichten, Straftaten usw. Warum bloß wird darüber nicht aufgeklärt? Immer ist die Rede von den "guten" TierSCHÜTZERN...Genug öffentliches Interesse sollte da eigentlich bestehen. 

Trotzdem wird es so eine Sendung wohl nie geben, dann lieber noch zig weitere 10-Euro Produktionen, um Angler zumindest etwas in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn solche Organisationen bereits Einfluss auf die ÖR haben, was vom Prinzip her wofür die ÖR eigentlich mal standen gar nicht geht. Aber...sagt ja niemand was und es wird fleißig weiter gezahlt für so nen Mist.


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Also ich fand die Sendung auch eher neutral und kann mich in etwa dem anschließen was Ralle so geschrieben hat. Klar, irgendwie war die Sendung etwas RTL-mäßig, spaltet halt etwas die Gemüter wenn man sich so manches zu Herzen nimmt. Bringt aber neuen Stoff für Diskussionen und das ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Es kommen dabei neue Positionen raus und wieder einmal mehr beschäftigen sich die Gegner als auch die Befürworter mit der Materie, ergo gibt es wieder Zuwachs an Erkenntnissen!

Um alles so darzustellen wie es ist oder wie manche es gerne hätten und die Befürworter und Gegner der Angelei mit ihren unterschiedlichen Pros und Kons darzustellen, könnte man einen eigenen Sender starten. Die ganze Bandbreite passt nie in einen einzelnen Beitrag. So müssen halt Abstriche gemacht werden (auch wenn es mancher Regie da etwas an Fingerspitzengefühl mangelt). Und natürlich ist es auch richtig die Angelgegner zu Wort kommen zu lassen. Was soll denn ein einseitiger Beweihräucherungsbeitrag bringen? 

Wir sollten unser Hobby auch nicht so sehr romantisieren. Auch wenn ich es ganz toll finde, so wie wohl ganz sicher die meisten hier. Aber die Absichten der Angelei sind doch auch von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich. Manch einem Juckt doch die Natur gar nicht und sie möchten nur nen dicken Fisch zerren (darum gibt es zum Glück Gesetzte). Andere interessiert es nicht ob jetzt der fette Brummer beisst, sie sind halt gerne in der Natur und verbinden mit dem Angeln eher ein Naturerlebnis. Beides ist aber zu respektieren!

Es gibt in den eigenen Reihen immer Leute die nicht nach den Regeln spielen. Ganz ehrlich, jeder hat es schon mal erlebt bzw. gesehen. Es muss ja auch nicht jeder Angler ein ganzes Ökosystem durchblicken und sich Gedanken um den Besatz machen. Aber auch auf höherer Ebene gilt es das Handeln immer selbstkritisch zu hinterfragen und nach den neusten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen zu agieren. Und wenn es sich halt herausstellt, dass der See X mit dem Besatz von Y nicht zu Recht kommt, dann muss man halt an der Stelle was ändern. 

Wir betreiben unser Hobby an einem der wichtigsten Güter für das fortbestehen der Menschheit, nämlich dem Wasser (Trinkwasser) und beeinflussen mit dem Handeln (Besatz, Schutz und Pflege) ein ganzes Ökosystem an dem noch viel mehr hängt als die Ausübung eines Hobbys. Klar, wir sind nur ein kleiner Teil der Faktoren, die darauf einwirken aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist (oder kann zumindest auch mal Mist machen).

Manche Aussagen hier sind auch schon ganz schön schwarzmalerisch und prognostizieren den Untergang unseres geliebten Hobbys, nur weil hier und da etwas kritisiert wird. Da schwingt hier schon irgendwie Stimmungsmache mit, als dass die reinen Fakten dargelegt werden. Dann sind es ganz voreingenommen die bösen Grünen oder irgendwelche „Gutmeschen“ und so leichtes Verschwörungsgeschwurbel. Da kommen die offiziellen Stellungnamen doch viel besser als so manche Forenbeiträge. So blöd ist die Politik dann doch nicht immer, als dass sie sich so ganz den Fakten entzieht (nagut, es gibt da vielleicht schon so gewisse Themen |uhoh. Und wenn der MDR für seinen Beitrag kritisiert wird, dann wird er es hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal besser machen.

Klar kann man immer nur für die Angler sein, aber man sollte sich halt aus seinen Emotionen heraus auch nicht gegen Anschuldigungen von Kritikern verwehren. Dann wirkt man auf die außenstehenden auch irgendwie unrealistisch. Der Typ von Peta entkräftet sich doch selbst mit seinen radikalen, und wahnsinnsartigen Aussagen. Und warum? Weil er halt zu emotional und voreigenommen ist sowie Fakten und Zusammenhänge ignoriert. Da müssen wir uns über solche Menschen keine Sorgen machen! Aber manche Kritikpunkte, auch wenn sie aus Unwissenheit oder gar Unmut entstanden sind, sollten halt angenommen, bedacht, besprochen und ggf. entkräftet werden. 

Unser Hobby spielt leider in der Öffentlichkeit kaum noch eine Rolle. Man liest hier nur von Mosterwaller, Angelhaken in Geschlechtsteilen und Leichenfunden beim Angeln etc.. Die Verbände und Obersten haben es scheinbar dazu kommen lassen, dass die breite Masse von unserem Hobby und was da alles dran hängt nichts mehr mitbekommt. So ein Beitrag wie vom MDR rüttelt halt doch ein bisschen wach oder? 

@D1985: Auch wenn einige von Peta nicht so ganz bei Verstand sind und einiges von denen mal gar nicht geht, gibt es auch gute Aktionen auch vor allem dann auch von anderen Schutzorganisationen, das darf man mal nicht vergessen! Klar, brechen die Gesetzte, nicht immer zu Recht aber oft decken sie dadurch erst die wirklichen Verbrecher im großen Stil auf!

Der Schutz von Umwelt und Natur (auch dem Tierwohl) kommt letztlich auch dem Menschen zu gute auch wenn manche Kurzsichtigkeit dies nicht sehen möchte weil es das eigene Tun und Handeln wohlmöglich etwas einschränken könnte. Aber nun schweife ich zu weit ab…

Angeln kann ein naturverträgliches Hobby sein. In den allermeisten Fällen ist es das auch. Dass es nicht immer ausnahmslos so ist darf ruhig mal gesagt werden. Wir als Gemeinschaft tragen die Verantwortung! 
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> @D1985: Auch wenn einige von Peta nicht so ganz bei Verstand sind und einiges von denen mal gar nicht geht, gibt es auch gute Aktionen auch vor allem dann auch von anderen Schutzorganisationen, das darf man mal nicht vergessen! Klar, brechen die Gesetzte, nicht immer zu Recht aber oft decken sie dadurch erst die wirklichen Verbrecher im großen Stil auf!


Wenn immer noch selbst Angler davon reden, dass PETA eine "Schutz/Schützerorganisation" wie andere seien (Tierrechtssektierer), dann wundert mich der Rest des Postings nicht. 

Gut, dass wenigstens einige Verbände (Stichwort Sachsen-Achse) da eine klare und deutliche Auseinandersetzung bevorzugen und schonungslos in ihren Stellungnahmen Fehler wie tendenziöse Berichterstattung der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen aufzeigen, auch wenn der Angelverhinderungsverband DAFV da eigentlich gefordert wäre:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631


----------



## gründler (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Das ganze hat System und kommt nicht von irgendwoher.

Club 1001 goooogeln 

Wer dahinter steckt und warum die Medien gerade das TV fast täglich Petra und co. zeigen kann man alles rausfinden.

Sowie mittlerweile die Mittags und Frühstückssendungen Nachrichten etc. zeigen täglich was von Petra.Das ist nicht von irgendwoher oder Zufall und es gab einige etliche die haben vor Jahren genau davor gewarnt.

Zur Zeit wollen sie ja das Klagerecht für Tiere durchsetzen,wenn das kommen sollte,wird es Dunkel am See.

|wavey:


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

:g

Auch gut, dass nich alle Angler und Forenuser so  denken. Denn dann würden wir mit unserem Hobby auch nicht weiter kommen. Engstirnigkeit bringt halt nichts, genauso wie es diesen Peta-Menschen aus dem Beitrag nicht weiter bringt. 

Noch besser, dass wenigstens einige Verbände da mit kühlen Kopf an die Sache gehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Der Schutz von Umwelt und Natur (auch dem Tierwohl) kommt letztlich auch dem Menschen zu gute auch wenn manche Kurzsichtigkeit dies nicht sehen möchte weil es das eigene Tun und Handeln wohlmöglich etwas einschränken könnte. [/SIZE]



Sorry aber "Schutz" in der dt.Variante,verkommt immer mehr zu billigen und voreiligen Aussperr-und Populismusaktionen.

Zugute kommt sowas nur wenigen.
Am allerwenigsten aber Mensch und Natur.


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Sendung auch eher neutral und kann mich in etwa dem anschließen was Ralle so geschrieben hat. Klar, irgendwie war die Sendung etwas RTL-mäßig, spaltet halt etwas die Gemüter wenn man sich so manches zu Herzen nimmt. Bringt aber neuen Stoff für Diskussionen und das ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Es kommen dabei neue Positionen raus und wieder einmal mehr beschäftigen sich die Gegner als auch die Befürworter mit der Materie, ergo gibt es wieder Zuwachs an Erkenntnissen!
> 
> Um alles so darzustellen wie es ist oder wie manche es gerne hätten und die Befürworter und Gegner der Angelei mit ihren unterschiedlichen Pros und Kons darzustellen, könnte man einen eigenen Sender starten. Die ganze Bandbreite passt nie in einen einzelnen Beitrag. So müssen halt Abstriche gemacht werden (auch wenn es mancher Regie da etwas an Fingerspitzengefühl mangelt). Und natürlich ist es auch richtig die Angelgegner zu Wort kommen zu lassen. Was soll denn ein einseitiger Beweihräucherungsbeitrag bringen?
> 
> ...



Angeln naturverträglich?
In keinsterweise.
Bei der Produktion von Angelgeräten werden viele Schadstoffe produziert, der Weg die Fahrt zum Gewässer verpestet unsere Luft etc.


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Jo Peter,  mag sein, dass du das so war nimmst. Zu 95% ist es aber sicher nicht so. 
Ist irgendwie genau das gleiche wie mit uns Anglern. In der Öffentlichkeit kommt wohl son typisches Bild rüber wie du vermutlich vom Naturschutz hast. Nur weil da einige Dinge sind die einem nicht passen oder gerade tangieren kann man doch nicht ne ganze Gruppe über den Kamm scheren. 

Das bringt halt gar nichts. Solange man sich gegenseitig so sehr verschränkt... 

Zudem sind wir doch ganz offenkundig auch in einem "Schutzverein".

@Sharpo...  Na klar...

Und zur Verbotsmentalität...
Ist ja nun nicht so, dass zwischen den ganzen Belangen nicht abgewogen wird. Es wird ja nicht einfach so irgendwo ein Ffh-Gebiet gezaubert damit du da nicht angeln kannst. Da gibt es dann schon entsprechende Gründe für. 
Manche Forderungen werden ja auch zu Gunsten der Angler entschieden, dann mit Recht. Siehe z.b. Angelverbot an der Küste.

Klingt oft so als wäre es immer nur willkürlich was der Naturschutz macht. Dabei werden die Gründe dafür gar nicht hinterfragt. Genauso gibt's sicher auch dämliche und unsachgemäße Forderungen von Naturschutz... Sind halt auch nur Menschen die dann auch mal voreingenommen sind. Deswegen gibt's dann zum Glück auch diverse Rechtssprechungen und Urteile.

Aber wir schweifen hier übelst ab...


----------



## kati48268 (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

OT

Ähem... |kopfkrat


Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Es wird ja nicht einfach so irgendwo ein Ffh-Gebiet gezaubert damit du da nicht angeln kannst. Da gibt es dann schon entsprechende Gründe für.
> ...


Eben doch.
Genau so geschieht das.
Und die Gründe sind sehr schlicht; X% müssen bis dannunddann nachgewiesen werden, Feddich.

Aber ist hier OT
und nicht mal halb so gruselig wie deine Peta-Äusserungen.
Erschreckend!
Und erschreckend uninformiert.


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Jo Peter,  mag sein, dass du das so war nimmst. Zu 95% ist es aber sicher nicht so.
> Ist irgendwie genau das gleiche wie mit uns Anglern. In der Öffentlichkeit kommt wohl son typisches Bild rüber wie du vermutlich vom Naturschutz hast. Nur weil da einige Dinge sind die einem nicht passen oder gerade tangieren kann man doch nicht ne ganze Gruppe über den Kamm scheren.
> 
> Das bringt halt gar nichts. Solange man sich gegenseitig so sehr verschränkt...
> ...



Für jedes Verbot gibt es Gründe.
Nur sind diese Gründe berechtigt oder willkürlich?
Peta kann auch jedes Verbot begründen. 
Ist es deswegen richtig?

In DE erfolgt der Natur u. Tierschutz willkürlich. 
Es gibt dafür zig Belege im Netz.


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT
> 
> Ähem... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Eben nicht!

Und jetzt bin ich hier auf einmal pro Peta oder was? Voll verdreht jetzt hier!

;+


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> 
> Und jetzt bin ich hier auf einmal pro Peta oder was? Voll verdreht jetzt hier!
> 
> ;+



Eben doch.

:vik:


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

:l





Sharpo schrieb:


> Eben doch.
> 
> :vik:



Ich kläre dich gerne per PN auf wenn Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Kein Bedarf. 

Fakt ist nämlich das im Rahmen von Natura2000 (welches DE komplett verschlafen hat) jetzt willkürlich Fläche unter Schutz gestellt wird um die EU Strafe abzuwenden.

Und wenn von Anglern jahrzehnte lang gehegte und gepflegte Gewässer plötzlich zu Angelverbotszonen erklärt werden, weil dort seltene Vögel nisten und Pflanzen wachsen...
ist wohl etwas falsch in diesem Land.
A) Sind diese Pflanzen und Tiere trotz Angler dort
b) So manches Gewässer erst durch die Hege und Pflege der Angler zu einem "Paradies" wurde.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Zudem sind wir doch ganz offenkundig auch in einem "Schutzverein".



Hat uns die letzten Jahre was genau gebracht?


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Es ist eben nicht willkürlich! Ganz und gar nicht. 
Mit den Punkten a und b gebe ich dir aber recht, wenn das in konkreten Fällen so passiert ist. Da habe ich halt so noch nichts von gehört. 

@RuhrfischerPG: evtl. Hat uns das vor schlimmeren bewahrt und evtl. werden Aufgaben besser auch zum Schutz der eigenen Gewässer besser wahrgenommen.

Wären wir allgemein Schutzpolitisch noch da wie vor 30 Jahren würde niemand aus den großen Fließgewässern noch Fisch ohne Bedenken essen können. Siehe z.b. Saale, Elbe und Mulde.
Da ist es ja z.t. heute noch bedenklich, obwohl die Wasserqualität so viel besser wurde. Unter anderem durch die EU.

Ich sag ja nicht, dass da alles gut ist im Naturschutz aber man darf des auch nicht so krass schlecht reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Es ist krass schlecht - würde ich beim Staat oder beim Naturschutz arbeiten, würd ich das vielleicht auch anders sehen..

Was aber die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie da treibt und der Ö-R bedenkenlos weiter verbreitet ist an Geldgeilheit (Stichwort Ablass Windkraft und ähnlichem) und Heuchelei nicht zu überbieten...

*Zudem ist das hier nicht das Thema, sondern die Fernsehsendung, bei der es nur bedingt um Naturschützer, und viel mehr um Tierrechtler und deren verquere Denkweise ging...*

Da, wo es dann um Naturschutz ging (Zahlen Berufsfischer, etc. Bewirtschaftung, Schein etc.) hat ja sowohl der sächsische wie auch der sachsen-anhaltinische Verband die Verlogenheit und tendenziell schützergesteuerte Verzerrung des Fimlbeitrages durch den MDR gut aufgezeigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631


----------



## thomas1602 (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hat uns die letzten Jahre was genau gebracht?


wenn man von den Fantgmengen mal absieht, ist hier in Sachsen im wesentlichen nix schlimmer geworden.
+ Wasser ist sauberer
+ höhere Artenvielfalt
+ es kommen immer mehr Gewässer hinzu

- mehr Regeln und Verbote, meist provoziert durch einzelne Angler, zB. Barschentnahmemenge auf 10 begrenzt ;+ klar das gabs echt welche die Barsche in blaue Plastikkübel gefangen haben oder es gibt welche die die grossen Karpfen fangen und in die eigenen Gewässer setzen |krach:

@Bobfischbob 
dein Post trifft fast zu 100% meine Meinung, zum Glück hat unser Verband (Sachsen) eine gute Richtung eingeschlagen. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass man alles so laufen lassen sollte.

Gerade wenn man mit den Naturschützern (auch wir sind welche) und der Politik arbeitet kann man viel erreichen. Bei uns darf z.B. durchaus im Naturschutzgebiet (z.B. sächsische Schweiz) geangelt werden, aber eben nicht immer und nicht überall.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man mit den Naturschützern (auch wir sind welche) und der Politik arbeitet kann man viel erreichen. Bei uns darf z.B. durchaus im Naturschutzgebiet (z.B. sächsische Schweiz) geangelt werden, aber eben nicht immer und nicht überall.



Konzentriert euch nicht zu sehr darauf.

Der gefährlichere Wind,weht aus ganz anderen Ecken..fing mal mit kleinen Verboten an..wird ja nicht so schlimm,versuchten damals die VDSF Pfeifen zu beschwichtigen.

Man muss den Tierschützern ja keine Angriffsfläche bieten.

Und heute? 

Alles tutti ?

Wohl kaum..diese Denke,hat vielen weiteren Verboten erst recht den Weg geebnet.

Und man pennt weitestgehend immer noch..


----------



## _Pipo_ (8. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die gesamten Seiten durchgelesen...aber 5.000 Tonnen Fisch der Berufsfischerei gegenüber 45.000 Tonnen von Anglern?

Die Zahlen sind so mehr oder weniger aus 2002 aus einem Wikipediaeintrag übernommen worden....

Wer ca. 2 Minuten recherchiert wird feststellen, dass alleine die deutschen Fangqouten für 6 Fischarten aus der Nordsee bei ca. 97.000 Tonnen Fisch liegen....

Und ich wüsste gerne, welcher Berufsfischer denn bitte den Fisch erst züchtet/züchtne lässt bis er groß genug ist, ihn dann in einen See setzt um ihn dann zu fangen...von diesen 45.000 Tonnen (so diese Zahl den korrekt ist) stammt sicherlich ein Großteil aus von den Vereinsmitgliedern finanzierten Besatzmaßnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln*

Da gings um de Zahlen der Binnenfischerei..


----------

